# Good beginner t/d



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Who know's, the bow may be made foreign and most likely is, but October Mountain is a US based company owned by the large US sporting goods distributor, Kinsey's Archery Products, Inc.


----------



## MonkeyBow (Jul 13, 2011)

Like I said, I got my info from hear say. You are more believable than the source I got it from, and I don't even know you so there's a little bit to go on. I figure some time next year I will get one for hunting. That I know will be US made.


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

I just got a october mountain shenandoah recurve off ebay. Bow was brand new they retail for 329-359. I got mine for 51.00 plus 20.00 shipping . Put a custom 8 strand d-10 string on it. An its now my farvorite recurve. Fit an finish on the bow is excellent an is also my quietests recurve an a great shooter. has ave speed. The bow has a walnut riser with clear glass limbs, best clear glass I,ve seen on a bow. Even for full price It would be a great bow for money very happy with it. You don,t hear alot about october mountain but I,m very impressed with shenandoah. I have some custom bows that don,t have as good of finish or shoot as good as omp. I highly recommed the shenandoah great recurve.


----------



## MonkeyBow (Jul 13, 2011)

I saw that bow, very nice looking. I didn't get it because of the length. I'm 6'4 with a 30.5" DL so I figured I shouldn't get anything under 62". Nice bow though


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

I would wager that the OMP bows are manufactured in either Korea, China, or Taiwan, and are the same lower-cost bows as made for Samick under Samick specs, and the same bows as sold by Greatree, Internature, AIM, etc, just with different model names. Doesn't mean that the bows are junk.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Samick Sage is probably the best buy in archery. 130 bucks. and a great shooting bow.


----------



## shoothathang (Sep 21, 2010)

Samick Sage and OMP Smoky Mountain is the same bow.The only diff is the ink on the limbs.And the Sage is $70 cheaper.3 rivers Archery has limbs for it if you want to change weight


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

I was at a recent trad shoot and got to try out and hold a couple Samick in my hand, i was really taken back by the quality and fit of the few i was looking at, if i was looking to start up and had never gotten addicted to Bears i would be shooting one of them, the Koreans do make a fine product and can put a product out that rivals the American cost, it is a shame but hey who's fault is that


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm a little late to the game here, but I thought I'd drop my .02. 

I bought my daughter the OMP Explorer 2 for Christmas, and am very pleased with the quality, and performance of this bow.


----------



## MojoTexas (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry to resurrect this thread. I just wanted to say that I just ordered one of the Smokey Mountain Hunters from 3Rivers, because I have read consistent reviews that say that they're good bows for the money, which is exactly what I'm looking for. I was planning to get a Samick, but they're on back-order, and I'd rather pay a little more and get it now than wait, especially since they're pretty much the same bow.

I am new to trad shooting, although I've been shooting a compound for several years. I have a nice recurve that I bought used, but after shooting it for the first time today, I have realized that I'm a little over-bowed. I don't have any trouble shooting my 70-lb compound (31" draw), but shooting my recurve that's measured at 48 lbs at 28" is just a bit too much, at least until I get used to not having the let-off of a compound.

So I just ordered one of the Smokey Mountain Hunter 62" recurve bows with 35# limbs, and I figure once it gets too easy, I'll save it for my son to shoot when he gets a little older. (He's six years old now.)

Or I might rig it up as a bow-fishing bow... :wink:


----------

